# Java3D PositionInterpolator



## c0s4n0str4 (30. Jun 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich möchte mithilfe von PositionInterpolator einen Objek evrschieben. 
das Klappt auch alles wenn ich auf der X-Achse verschiebe. Das macht er auch automatisch alles.
Wie kannich jetzt die Objekte auf z-Achse verschieben?
Ich mache alles nach der Einleitung und es klappt nicht.

Hier mein Code:


```
public void makeAnimation(){
        //Erzeugen des Alpha-Objektes
        Alpha objektAlpha = new Alpha(-1, 3000);

        
        Transform3D axis = new Transform3D();
        axis.set(new Vector3d(0,0,1));
        
        PositionInterpolator pInt = new        
        PositionInterpolator(objektAlpha, this.targetTG,axis,0,20);
        
        
        //Erstellung einer zentrierten Einheitskugel
        BoundingSphere view = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f), 100.0f);
        
        pInt.setSchedulingBounds(view);
        BranchGroup bgInterpol  = new BranchGroup();

        bgInterpol .addChild(pInt);
        BranchGroup bg = (BranchGroup)this.targetTG.getParent();
        bg.addChild( bgInterpol);
        
	}
```


----------



## malEben (30. Jun 2010)

Hallo , 

soweit ich weiß ist PositionInterpolator nur für die x-Achse gemacht.
Sprich Objekt bewegt sich nur auf der X-Achse und kann nicht auf der Z-Achse bewegt werden.
PositionPathInterpolator sollte das sein was du suchst!


----------



## c0s4n0str4 (30. Jun 2010)

Hay Danke stimmt .Das erklärt einiges


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jun 2010)

Das ganze an eine TransformGroup gehängt, die x auf z dreht würde es evtl  auch tun...


----------

